# HELP!!Importing horse from USA to Canada



## jpshorses (Apr 23, 2015)

I am purchasing a horse fromn Arizona, phoenix to be exact, and importing him permantantly to Canada. 
I contacted the vet to do a vet check and they will do a coggins and international health papers, as well as send them away to be stamped by the USDA. 
Does anyone know if there is anything I need to have? I have brought horses into the USA but only for short periods of time, and then brought them back.
I do not want to get stuck at the border!

Any help would be FANTASTIC!!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Contact the authorities in your area for accurate info instead of relying on citizens that may have a different experience.


----------

